# bath time



## katie87 (Aug 17, 2012)

i can't believe how different he looks when wet! he does quite like his baths now though, which is good because he does love rolling in all the muddy puddles


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bless him he looks like a little baby seal!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah.. The wee soul 
Molly's the same.. Look sooo different xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awwwww so cute

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

They are so cute when wet through. They look so different to their usual fluff ball look.


----------

